# Widdle Wabbit



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Widdle Wabbit

A precious little girl walks into a PetSmart shop and asks, 
in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me, 
mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?" 

As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that 
he's on her level and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabbit, 
or a thoft and fuwwy, bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle 
bwown wabbit over there?" 

She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her 
hands on her knees, leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice,

"I don't think my python weally gives a thit."


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Widdle Wabbit
> A precious little girl walks into a PetSmart shop and asks,
> in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me,
> mithter, do you keep widdle wabbits?"
> ...


Very good!









_*PS:* I don't want to debate it right now, but who said what's in your signature? It's very true._


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> _*PS:* I don't want to debate it right now, but who said what's in your signature? It's very true._


It is a quote from an Australian comedian named Tim Minchen's poem titled 'Storm'

Check out these vids, those easily offended may want to pass..

Storm





Tony the fish


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Faith is a gift and is the evidence of that which is unseen. No effort is needed to preserve faith, but just to believe something isn't faith. Faith is not a sign of ignorance, like some would have it, but the beginning of true wisdom. It really does not impress me when a mans' faith is poked at by those who would pretend to be superior. How about we stay on the subject this forum is about.


----------

